

Exploiting reality - unnamed
http://dcurt.is/exploiting-reality

======
harrywye
It's somewhat amusing that the user "unnamed" posted this link. :) Regardless,
this is an interesting article. I can recall a few movies where a made-up
character becomes "real".

On a related note, I'm getting all these new kind of spam emails these days in
which the messages are specifically tailored to me. Real creepy. They know my
name. They know the city I live in. Etc. (The message says, for example, I met
the president of his company in a conference in [CITY NAME], and this is a
follow-up. Etc.) Real creepy.

